# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Оффтоп  >  Двухэтапная аутентификация в Gmail

## ph0lid0ta

Здравствуйте.

Мучает меня следующий вопрос: Кем подписываются sms-сообщения, приходящие на телефон после ввода пароля в Gmail при двухэтапной аутентификации? Иногда мне приходят за подписью "Gmail", иногда "NEXMO_SMS", а вчера вообще пришёл код без подписи, просто с телефонного номера. Может быть, кто-то уже перехватывает посередине?  :Diablo:

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## hou

мне приходят за подписью "Gmail", иногда "NEXMO_SMS",
Тоже задумывался над этим, мои ощущения что, что то тут не так. Отключил я нафиг эти sms, у меня почта gmail была привязана к левой симке симка сдохла и в почту не войти

----------

